# Few pics from from around Lancelin area WA



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

Black-naped snake ( Neelaps bimaculatus)





Southern shovel-nosed snake (Brachyurophis semifasciatus)




Western crowned snake ( Elapognathus coronatus)




Narrow-banded shovel- nosed snake (Brachyurophis fasciolatus)




South Western Carpet python (M. s imbricata) near two rocks.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice, they're very pretty snakes. I was amazed at how long and thin they are.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

A boobook owl (just cause they are so cute!)


----------



## Stuart (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice pics Snowman.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

Thick tailed gecko


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

south-west spiny-tailed gecko (Strophurus spinigerus)


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

A few more pictures from around Perth


Burton's legless lizard ( Lialis burtonis)




Western slender blue- tongue (Cyclodomorphus celatus)





Turtle Frog (Myobatrachus gouldi)


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Firepac (Mar 11, 2013)

Great pics, nice range of reps.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

Firepac said:


> Great pics, nice range of reps.


Thanks. Still learning to use my camera. I love the diversity of herps around perth  There's quite a number in my 'want to find list' as well


----------



## adderboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Good stuff, Trent. Nice pics, and some great finds - esp the death adder. Must be a first for Lancelin (now where is that wink icon...?)


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

adderboy said:


> Good stuff, Trent. Nice pics, and some great finds - esp the death adder. Must be a first for Lancelin (now where is that wink icon...?)



Yeah the adder isn't from lancilen.  
Everything after the spiney tailed geckos are just from around "perth". A mutual young friend found the adder actually.


----------



## sharky (Mar 11, 2013)

wow, great pics....all of them! I love that turtle frog! So cute (And a little bit funny )


----------



## Xeaal (Mar 11, 2013)

The shovel-nose is something you don't see every day, and you never hear of anyone owning one either.. yet they are very, very cute with their little button (well, shovel) noses lol.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> The shovel-nose is something you don't see every day, and you never hear of anyone owning one either.. yet they are very, very cute with their little button (well, shovel) noses lol.



yeah I was especially excited to find the narrow banded shovel nosed snake. It's the only one I've found so far. The southern shovel nosed I've found a few times and seems to be more common. They are cute little snakes. I believe they have a specialised diet (reptile eggs) so probaly not many if any are kept as pets.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 11, 2013)

very nice!
love the adder!


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 11, 2013)

Good work snowman! They are all pretty reptiles. As nick said the adder is awesome!!!!!


----------



## nathancl (Mar 12, 2013)

Those frogs are the cutest/most hideous creatures!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 12, 2013)

I think the Crowned Snakes are pretty nice - beautiful subtle colours and gorgeous matt/satin finish! Used to find a lot of them around the lakes behind Rockingham... when they had water in them! The adults always had a lot of skin-worms.

Jamie


----------



## Bushman (Mar 12, 2013)

You've taken some beaut pics there Snowman. Thanks for posting them up.

Jamie, do you know what prey coronatus usually eat that gives them skin-worms?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 12, 2013)

Bushman said:


> You've taken some beaut pics there Snowman. Thanks for posting them up.
> 
> Jamie, do you know what prey coronatus usually eat that gives them skin-worms?



Thanks mate. 
I believe the skin worms are from eating frogs. Ive seen Tiger snakes that also suffer the same problem.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 12, 2013)

My pleasure, I really dig a good herp pic, especially good quality close-ups taken from a low vantage point.

Thanks for fielding the Q re skin-worms. Frogs seem to be a common intermediate host nation-wide, as we often get frog-eaters with them over here on the east coast as well.


----------



## MarcusG (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice shots! Quite a few on my "to find" list there.


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 23, 2013)

I loved the collection of photos, especially of the sand dwellers. Your photos were excellent!

Regards,
David


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice pics. I love the Slender Blue Tounge.


----------

